# Ist das allgemein bekannt (AMD64 htDig)

## sewulba

Hi.  :Smile: 

Habe auf meinem Dual Xeon (<--- EMT64) System htDig installiert und musste erkennen, dass ein 'rundig -v' in einer Speicherzugriffsverletzung endete. Heisst das jetzt, dass htDig auf AMD64 nicht funktionert? Auf jeden fall hat 'rundig' nichts gemacht! Was habe ich vergeigt?  :Embarassed:   Ist da irgentwas bekannt?  :Confused: 

Vielleicht ist ein Auszug aus meiner make.conf interessant dazu?!?!

```
CFLAGS="-O2 -march=nocona -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -msse3 -mmmx -mfpmath=sse,387 -ffast-math"
```

Sewulba

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *sewulba wrote:*   

> Hi. 
> 
> Habe auf meinem Dual Xeon (<--- EMT64) System htDig installiert und musste erkennen, dass ein 'rundig -v' in einer Speicherzugriffsverletzung endete. Heisst das jetzt, dass htDig auf AMD64 nicht funktionert? Auf jeden fall hat 'rundig' nichts gemacht! Was habe ich vergeigt?   Ist da irgentwas bekannt? 
> 
> Vielleicht ist ein Auszug aus meiner make.conf interessant dazu?!?!
> ...

 

Schuss ins blaue...

Du schreibst, dass du auf nem AMD64 testen willst. Sind denn die Optionen sse, sse3 nicht nur für Intel Prozzessoren? Und was ist nocona für eine Architektur? (Sorry, habe noch nie was mit 64Bittern zu tun gehabt, aber das ist mir halt als erstes ins Auge gestochen! Könnte natürlich auch alles korrekt sein und ich darf mich zu den unwissenden in die Ecke stellen  :Laughing:  )

Lieber Gruss

STiGMata

----------

## sewulba

Hi @STiGMaTa_ch...  :Very Happy: 

Naja. In die Ecke als Unwissender finde ich doch etwas zu trastisch!  :Laughing:  Ich benutze Intel-Prozessoren. Kein AMD64!!! 2 (Dual) Xeons mit EMT64. EMT64 ist eine kompatible Erweiterung zu AMD64.  :Shocked:   Auf den GCC-Seiten im Netz steht für GCC-3.4.3, dass man mit EMT64 CPU's '-march=nocona' verwenden soll. SSE und SSE3 beherschen meine Xeons definitiv.  :Rolling Eyes:   Ich konnte soweit auch mit "~amd64" ohne Probleme installieren. Das System läuft, aber htDig versagt seinen Dienst mit Speicherzugriffsfehler!  :Crying or Very sad: 

Mich interessiert jetzt, ob htDig von vornherein nicht auf "64Bit" geht, oder ob ich irgendeinen anderen Fehler gemacht habe. Also unter 32Bit hatte ich überhaupt keine Probleme mit htDig...  :Wink: 

Sewulba

----------

## ness01

Du fährs kompett ~amd64?

Naja, htdig ist stable, daran kanns nicht liegen...

----------

## sewulba

Ja komplett ~amd64!  :Wink: 

Sewulba

----------

## andix

Probier doch einmal -mfpmath=sse,387 wegzugeben.

 *man gcc wrote:*   

>            sse,387
> 
>                Attempt to utilize both instruction sets at once.  This effec-
> 
>                tively double the amount of available registers and on chips
> ...

 

Auch mit -ffast-math solltest du laut gcc-man vorsichtig sein:

 *Quote:*   

>        -ffast-math
> 
>            Sets -fno-math-errno, -funsafe-math-optimizations, -fno-trap-
> 
>            ping-math, -ffinite-math-only, -fno-rounding-math and -fno-signal-
> ...

 

Laut GCC-Man brauchst du auch -fomit-frame-pointer nicht, das ist ab -O1 dabei. -msse3 -mmmx werden schon von -march=nocona gesetzt.

 *Quote:*   

>            nocona
> 
>                Improved version of Intel Pentium4 CPU with 64-bit extensions,
> 
>                MMX, SSE, SSE2 and SSE3 instruction set support.
> ...

 

Ich muss noch dazusagen, dass ich nicht viel Erfahrung mit GCC-Optionen habe, meine Infos sind hauptsächlich aus der Manpage.

----------

## spielc

Auch ich glaube dass es eher an den zu agressiven CFLAGS liegt

----------

## sewulba

 :Laughing: 

Dachte ich mir auch schon... Habe beides rausgenommen, allerdings muss ich Euch sagen, dass ich unter dem 32Bit System auf diesem Computer genau diese "agressiven" CFLAGS gesetzt habe und es funktioniert einwandfrei und superflott!!!  :Wink: 

Vielleicht lag es auch daran, dass ich letztes mal ein Stage2 probiert habe. Jetzt mach ich mal wieder in Stage1! Wer Weiß. Es könnte ja daran gelegen haben.  :Rolling Eyes: 

Sewulba

----------

## sewulba

hmmmmmmm...

Stage 1 hat auch nixhts gebracht. Bei mir ist mit EMT64 'htDig' einfach nicht zu gebrauchen. Wieder eine Speicherschutzverletzung! Ich schätze die Quelle hat einfach einen Fehler.  :Mad:   Werde noch ein Jahr warten und dann wieder einen Versuch zu starten 64Bit verwenden zu können!  :Confused: 

Sewulba

----------

## Kuhrscher

Hast Du mal angefragt bzw. geprüft, ob das Problem beim Autor vielleicht bekannt ist? Sonst könntest Du da ja einen Bugreport hinschicken. Die können ja auch nur Probleme beheben, von denen die wissen und dann geht's vielleicht auch schneller als ein Jahr  :Wink: 

----------

## tux2

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> The mmx, 3dnow, sse and sse2 USE flags are ignored on AMD64, since all AMD64 processors support those instruction sets. The are ignored because they enable 32bit assembly optimisation for some packages.
> 
> 

 

Unter amd64 sollte man diese flags (AUCH bei den CFLAGS) nicht benutzen. Assembler code unter 64bit kann zu fehlerhaften programmen führen.

```

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=nocona -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe"

```

und danach ein "emerge -e htDig" oder wie des packet heisst. Fals dies nicht geht, dann kannst du einen BUG-Report an denen schicken

----------

## sewulba

Hi...

@tux2: Ich werde das morgen gleich mal testen! Danke für den Tip!  :Shocked: 

@Kurscher: Wenn es mit den geänderten CFLAGS nicht funktioniert, dann werde ich einen BUG-Report machen in der Hoffnung nicht ein Jahr, oder länger warten zu müssen...  :Exclamation: 

Sewulba

----------

## Genone

Nur mal als Referenz für zukünftige Probleme: Bei Laufzeitfehlern am einfachsten zuerst mal komplett ohne CFLAGS testen (also CFLAGS=""), kann u.U. einige Testdurchläufe ersparen (und ein `CFLAGS="" emerge foo` ist eh schneller getippt als erstmal die make.conf zu editieren bzw. daraus zu kopieren).

----------

## sewulba

Danke für den TIP!  :Very Happy: 

Sewulba

----------

## sewulba

@Genone: Hat leider auch nichts gebracht. Immer noch Speicherzugriffsfehler!  :Confused: 

Unter Debian funktioniert htDig. Die benutzen doch die gleiche Basis, oder nicht?   :Neutral: 

Sewulba   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## Palatinum

Es gibt schon einen Bug-Report, das Problem ist bekannt.

Es gibt aber schon gelöste Fälle mit:

emerge htdig-3.2.0_beta6       ~amd64

Denke einen Versuch ist es wert.

Gruß

Herb

----------

## sewulba

Ich danke Dir Pala mein Freund. Die Beta6 will aber auch nicht bei mir!  :Confused:  Abgesehen davon bekomme ich auch noch an anderer Stelle Probleme mit dem "64Bit"!  :Shocked:  Ich denke ich kann noch warten und kümmere mich verstärkt um mein openBSD und Gentoo 32Bit!  :Laughing: 

Übrigens schön mal wieder von Dir gehört zu haben @Palatinum!  :Wink: 

Sewulba

----------

